# Insurers call for armed security guards on Dutch ships [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Dutch ships sailing the coast of East and West Africa and at risk of piracy should be allowed to

More...


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It look's like the "It can't be done Can be done" when people put their mind's to it, about time too it's taken far too long to accept the obvious solution.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Good to hear that there are still some Dutch ships around.

The article give's new meaning to: "Putting the clog in!"

John T


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

chadburn said:


> It look's like the "It can't be done Can be done" when people put their mind's to it, about time too it's taken far too long to accept the obvious solution.


Yes Chadburn, isn't it amazing when the blindingly obvious is carried out. I bet if the decision makers themselves had been directly and personally threatened the solution would have been expedited years ago. Where it is only seaman though.........?



LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

Why on earth don't they revert to the convoy system? Any vessel attacking a ship in the convoy to be treated as hostile and dealt with accordingly. S*d their so-called "human rights".


----------



## NOEL MUTCH (Jun 12, 2012)

Mjroots said:


> Why on earth don't they revert to the convoy system? Any vessel attacking a ship in the convoy to be treated as hostile and dealt with accordingly. S*d their so-called "human rights".


"MUST REMEMBER THE RULES OF ENGAGEMENT" - B-LL---S. COULD NOT AGREE MORE.

EX DEMS GUNNER


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

yessss - so we will just dismiss the rules of engagement and happily shoot anything that moves or looks a bit 'piratey' and quite why human rights keeps getting brought up is beyond me - when has it been an issue here.

Now to armed guards - totally over and above the fact that they are a complete nightmare from start to finish the point is that we shouldn't bloody need them - thats what the worlds armed forces are for - ie the worlds governments should be solving the problem not the owners. At least governments generally want to finish conflicts quickly unlike mercenaries on a day rate. 

now whose turn is it to post the false video of the Russians apparently 'doing it right'


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

#6 show's the view of a man who had the experience of being under threat/fire from an armed force.

#7 show's the view of an individual who has had NO EXPERIENCE of a threat from any armed force.

It does not need another "viewing" of the Russian film only the knowledge that Merchant Vessel's carrying armed forces both civilian and/or military have not been taken over by armed criminal's (so called pirate's) and some "can do" Shipping Companies at last are taking that "on Board".

Unless shipping companies are prepared to slow their vessel's down to the slowest ship in a Convoy the Convoy sytem will not work as there are not enough military vessel's in that area, Government's are not prepared to commit the number's of vessel's required to provide protection for both slow and fast Convoy's. Most ship's are being sailed as "Independent's" through the relevant area's, the only way to protect an "independent" is to have their own armed individual's onboard. Forget S.M's Red Herring about the "logistic's", armed parties are happening now and there does not appear to be concern's about "logistical" problem's associated with them. British Merchant Navy Crew's were trained in the use of weapon's on Merchant Vessel's in 1982 and there were no problem's. We should not forget that we are at War with the so called Pirate's.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

The convoy method is time consuming and time is money to the owners. I would hire trained security men to sail with the crew,any small boat approaching after a warning just blow it out of the water. Governments know where the so called pirates have their boats berthed,so destroy the boats,make it hard for them to function,cut the head off the snake at both ends.


----------

